# Took The Big Plunge!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

YEAH BABY!









Well, we took the plunge and ordered ourselves a brand new '05 28RS-DS today.
Don't have the exact production date yet, but should see the TT around the first of March.

[ UPDATE: Just received word from the dealer. Off-the-line production date is scheduled for 2/5/05. In our hands before the end of February







]

Of note, the dealer actually talked me out of a sway control hitch. His contention is that they are not needed on this size trailer, and are a real pain to live with (having to disconnect the sway control to do ANY maneuvering). As it was not really in his interest to sell me a cheaper set-up, I figure we will give it a try. If sway is a problem, we can alway change the hitch.

Now all we have to do is wait five...long....excruciating....weeks









Anyway, we look forward to being an 'official' member of the Outbackers community, and want to thank you all for the good and friendly advise you have offered over the past few months. I hope we can do the same in the future.

Thank you all, and if you are ever going to be camping in our neck of the woods (Portland, OR), drop us a line. action


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi

Great news, I hope to join the Outbacker's Owner Club soon as well. Were you able to get a good deal on the price. What type of Hitch did you end up with? What type of Brake Controller did you get? I known I'm being a bit noisy. Its becase I'm so close to joining you. You can reply off line if you want. [email protected]

Thanks in advance for any help.

Don


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

First, welcome.

Second, no sway control needed on a trailer that is over 29 feet long? You are right, you'll have to wait and see, but I guess it depends on your TV.

My dealer told me the same thing. We tow with a Yukon XL (just over 18' long itself) and we are towing a 26 RS (just over 26' long). The dealer reps said, "Oh, no problem there, you'll be fine with the Yukon XL." And honestly, we have been.

When we are passing (or are being passed) by big rigs, I feel the trailer is in control, and the Yukon is in charge, not the camper. So for now, (and the prior 8 trips we have taken), we are sway control-less.

Randy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats on your purchase









I hope I don't come across too strongly here;

I'm going to recommend you get some sway control. The time to find out you need it is not when you are swaying all over the place. You've got a pretty long trailer and it could take over your truck in the blink of an eye.

For your length trailer, unless you want to spend $2700 on a hensley, I'd say the reese dual cam system or the equal-i-zer system. Both are good systems and several members here run with them and hopefully they will add some input as well. I use a friction bar on mine, but I have a short and pretty light trailer, you'll need more than that. As far as manuevering and backing up, you can back up with the dual cam or equalizer system without worrying about it. I remove my friction bar at the entrance to a campground just in case I get jacked around to far and risk snapping it. It's really not an inconvenience at all.

I think you should seriously consider adding some sway control, don't wait to find out the hard way you need it.

Mike


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Congratulations on your new camper !! We bought a new 5ver back in November and can't wait for warm weather to go camping. Think spring.








action


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

First and foremost, congratulations on the new purchase. I'm sure you will have many happy memories in your new Outback.

Now, to get on my soapbox.



> Of note, the dealer actually talked me out of a sway control hitch. His contention is that they are not needed on this size trailer, and are a real pain to live with (having to disconnect the sway control to do ANY maneuvering). As it was not really in his interest to sell me a cheaper set-up, I figure we will give it a try. If sway is a problem, we can alway change the hitch.


Did the dealer also talk you out of a weight distributing hitch? How about a brake controller.

First, we must ask, what is sway, and what causes it? Sway is one of the most serious, dangerous, and frightening conditions you may encounter when towing a trailer. It's causes are not limited to the trailer itself, but is actually a byproduct of the ball hitch (5th wheels, goose necks, and tractor trailer don't experience sway because the pivot point of the vehicles is over, or even forward of the rear axle on the tow vehicle.) and the leverage a trailer has over the tow vehicle. For a nice brief discussion on sway and some of it's causes, check this link RV Safety

It appears to me that the sway control your dealer is referring to is a friction type sway control, which shouldn't be used for a trailer over 24' anyway. Those do need to be removed prior to backing up with the trailer. They are the most inexpensive, and least effective sway controls available.

There are two types that are both popular amongst our members, and once set up, are very simple to use. The first, is the "Equal-i-zer" brand sway control hitch. It uses a 4 point control system to control sway, and includes an integral WD system. The other is the Reese/Draw-Tite Dual Cam HP. This sway control uses the WD bars of your hitch, interacting with a cam to provide the sway control. Both of these units allow you to manuver freely with out disconnecting, and take no more effort to hitch and unhitch the a standard WD hitch.

I guess it's to each his own. I tow my 26RS with an Avalanche, which is the same wheel base as the Suburban/Yukon XL, and I would'nt think of towing it without a sway control. Sway is not something to toy with. When it happens, it can be without warning, and be extremely violent.

Ultimately, the decision is yours, but I would recommend doing a bit of independant research before making such a decision. You should also look at this thread We Crashed

Just a quick note, an improperly adjusted sway control is almost as bad as no sway control at all.

Good luck with your new camper, and be safe.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Don,

Don't worry about being nosey, that's what we are here for, right?









As far as the price, I think we got a fair and reasonable deal. Came in at 15% below 'List'. A lot of what I have read here indicates that you should be able to expect 25% off, however here on the Left Coast - about 2,400 miles from the factory - delivery transportation becomes a significant issue. Also, the dealer included the LD hitch setup (EZ-Lift), brake controller (Prodigy) and all the little stuff (hoses, etc.) required to make a true turn-key package, so I guess we did a little better than 15% off.

Bottom line, I don't think we 'stole' the TT, but did not get screwed either. In my book, that's about the best you can expect in this world!

Let us know how things work out for you, and good luck!









Randy,

Glad to hear your experience on the sway control issue. I know our trailer is longer, but I believe we have a few more inches of wheelbase on the TV, so we will see how it works out.

Mike,

Not coming on too strong at all! I was fully intending to purchase an Equal-i-zer hitch (1st choice) or Reese Dual-cam HP (2nd choice), both of which the dealer carries. Inspite of the fact he would have made more on one of those, he recommeded the EZ-Lift.

The issue you raised about snapping the connections is the point the dealer was making. His contention is that anytime you are doing any - even moderate - maneuvering you need to disconnect the sway control, with ANY of the systems. His idea of 'moderate maneuvering' is pulling off the exit ramp of the freeway before you head into town for lunch or fuel.









Maybe a little discussion on the issue of how people use thier sway control in the real world would be valuable.

In any case, I have a month to mull it over, and may go back to the original plan before we take delivery.

Thanks for the input, it is appreciated!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tim,

Thanks for the response. It is a sobering issue, and one to take seriously. I will look closer for information regarding maneuvering with the Equal-i-zer and Reese Dual-cam.

P.S.: No, the dealer did not try to talk me out of an LD hitch or a brake controller.







His advise was based on his 15 years of towing experience, and that of the many customers they have serviced.

In any case, my families safety is paramount, and as I replied earlier, by the time delivery date rolls around, I may very well switch to Eqaul-i-zer or Reese.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Doug congratulations on the new camper, welcome to the Outbackers owner ranks. We've really enjoyed our 28RSS this past year, I'm sure you will too. As for the hitch, well its your call. That said I've towed my 28' with a Chevy Avalanche and my F350, and I'm very glad I have the WDH. Not only does it give me the assurance of no sway it also evens out my truck/trailer so it doesn't squat - though the F350 doesn't squat. As for it being a hassle? Somewhat, but its a breeze once you get it down and the Electric Tongue Jack sure does make it easy. If its needed, well consider the folks that tow FT and have larger units, many of them are using a Hensely. Its your call, just please be safe.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Doug,

Congrats, sorry I did not answer you PM sooner, but if you look it is there now.

Jared


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Congratulations!

Echo the comments on the hitch - the Reese dual cam is very easy to hook up and I'm not sure I understand the dealer saying that you have to disconnect it before doing any maneuvering







- it has no effect on your ability to maneuver and the only time you need to disconnect it is when you are unhitching.

Welcome (officially) to the family!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats!!!!
















And welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Good job on the new rig!









Have a great time camping. My opinion is that you ought to get the sway control from the beginning.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm with BBB on this one. I don't disconnect my setup at all unless I am doing some really tight backing. Even if I did have to disconnect my setup I still would not consider towing a 28' TT without sway control. I will admit that I am not very experienced towing this size of trailer. My feeling is that you should always try to error on the side of safety verses the side of convenience. Okay, Iâ€™m done now.

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on the new TT. I really like that floorplan.

Happy Outbacking


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Doug,

Congrats on your decision to buy Outback and welcome to a great site. I'm certain you and the family will enjoy many great times in your new TT.

Not to beat a dead horse here but....... The first TT we had was a 26' pulled behind a 1/2-ton Suburban. First season went fine with some degree of tension (mine!) when towing.







Next season we bought a 29' TT and the first time out I nearly lost it. Coming up to speed on the interstate when a semi came up along side and things got really squirrelly. After that it was sway control or camp in the driveway. After that things went much smoother.

Even with sway control we decided more is better and opted for the 3/4-ton we now have. I guess the bottom line is you can pull a 28' TT without sway control but why should you? All of us want our fellow RVer's to be safe and enjoy the experience. Here's hoping you do as well!

Good luck,

Greg


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ditto on the congrats!

Welcome to Outbackers.

Mark


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats Doug, I'm sure you'll love the trailer.

A quick comment:



hatcityhosehauler said:


> It appears to me that the sway control your dealer is referring to is a friction type sway control, which shouldn't be used for a trailer over 24' anyway.Â Those do need to be removed prior to backing up with the trailer.Â They are the most inexpensive, and least effective sway controls available.
> [snapback]22157[/snapback]​


Lots of folks use friction-type sway control over 24', myself included. Not trying to offend Tim, but his rule is just one person's opinion.

Friction-type sway control doesn't have to be disconnected to maneuver or back-up, I never do. The only situation where it should be a problem is if you generate enough of an angle to jacknife beyond the "throw" of the friction bar. That particular angle is going to depend on your setup (and certainly be much easier to reach backing up), but for my rig is VERY jacknifed, so I don't worry about it.

I can certainly appreciate a "safety first" attitude for this sort of thing, but there are lots of factors that come into play here that make hard-and-fast rules difficult to set down. Everyone just has to evaluate their own trailer/TV/attitude combination and purchase the appropriate equipment. Doug, it sounds like you are doing your homework and will do exactly that.

Chet.

PS - What is the Outbackers Owners Club? Haven't heard of that one, is that us on this forum?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats!

My NISSAN TITAN handles great towing the 25' with the Equal-i-zer hitch. (see hitch post)


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

first of all Congratulations and enjoy your new home away from home.

Second I tow my 28bhs with a 1500HD Silverado Crew Cab and use the HP Dual cam ther is no problen manuvering with sway control hooked up. Third my first tt purchase (28' Fleetwood Mallard) was sold to me with the same response from the dealer "no sway controll needed" well I'll tell you he was wrong going down I505 in California with a strong cross wind had me thinking I was about to meet my maker. Since that episode all three tt's have had dual cam sway installed. Better safe than sorry (Imho) At any rate *ENJOY*!!!









Jim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Randy,
> 
> Glad to hear your experience on the sway control issue. I know our trailer is longer, but I believe we have a few more inches of wheelbase on the TV, so we will see how it works out.
> 
> [snapback]22158[/snapback]​


Doug,

Yep, you have another 9" of wheelbase on that Nissan Titan over the Yukon XL. Didn't realize that was the case.

Randy


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Doug-

Congrats!! I placed my order by the 28rsds about a month ago and was told it would be in the first part of Feb as well.







After researching this thing for months now, the wife and I decided the rsds was the best floor plan out there!! Haven't seen one in person yet, but very excited for the TT to show up and look at all the new features for 05 (love the new outside sink next to the stove!)

Anyway, I've decided to go with the Equal-i-zer hitch w/Prodigy brake controller. Heard a lot of great comments, and so far nothing negative









Hope you enjoy it as much as we do.

Happy Camping.

Ron


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer Ron!









That makes three of us - by my count - so far going for the new RSDS. Cool!









I know we can't wait to see ours.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

